# [solved] pidgin: can't connect to ICQ and AIM

## bytenirvana

Hi I'm using pidgin 2.4.3 and I can't connect to ICQ and AIM anymore, IRC however works fine:

ICQ

Could not connect to authentication server:

Connection timed out

AIM

Could not connect to authentication server:

Error resolving http://oscar.aol.com:

Name or service not known

I guess the server changed somehow. Currently I have:

ICQ

web.icq.com

port 4000

encoding ISO-8859-1

AIM

http://oscar.aol.com

port 443

I unmerged and reemerged, but it's still the same. I searched google for new icq and aim servers, but didn't find anything that could help me.

Whats is wrong here?

///////////////EDIT:

apparently the server uri's changed:

ICQ

Server login.messaging.aol.com

Port 5190

AIM

Server login.oscar.aol.com

Port 443

----------

## manaru

Hi,

ICQ made some changes so that older/alternative clients cannot login. If you use pidgin-2.4.3.ebuild it will work without problems...

----------

## bytenirvana

Mmh, thats odd - I'm using 2.4.3.

I deleted the config files in the home (located unter .purple not .pidgin) and started it new, but its still the same.

Since the reemerging didn't help me to solve this, I'm kind of the end of the rope.

----------

## farhaven

I have the following server for ICQ:

Server login.messaging.aol.com

Port 5190

maybe AOL's recent changes involved not only ceasing support for ICQ 5 but also shutting down some of their login servers.

----------

## bunder

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/07/02/1331224

fyi.

cheers

----------

## superbrain666

I patched the 2.4.3 source with something similar to the patch https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230389

```

--- pidgin-2.4.3/libpurple/protocols/oscar/oscar.h   2008-07-01 20:26:35.000000000 +0200

+++ pidgin-2.4.3/libpurple/protocols/oscar/oscar.h   2008-07-01 20:26:47.000000000 +0200

@@ -301,10 +301,10 @@

 

 #define CLIENTINFO_PURPLE_ICQ { \

    "Purple/" VERSION, \

-    0x010a, \

-    0x0006, 0x0000, \

-    0x0000, 0x17AB, \

-    0x00007535, \

+        0x010B, \

+        0x0006, 0x0000, \

+        0x0000, 0x17AB, \

+        0x00007535, \

    "us", "en", \

 }

 

```

But the difference is now, that it takes very long to show the "version is too old" message.

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bunder

according to that bug, this should be fixed already... did you guys try syncing and emerging again?

cheers

----------

## superbrain666

resynced and reemerged 5min ago again. No change. The bug is not fixed for me. maybe something with useflags?

```

[ Searching for packages matching pidgin... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-im/pidgin-2.4.3 ]

 U I

 - - bonjour        : Enable bonjour support

 + + dbus           : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 + + debug          : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc            : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + eds            : Enables support for Evolution-Data-Server (EDS)

 - - gadu           : Enable Gadu Gadu protocol support.

 + + gnutls         : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 - - groupwise      : Enable Novell Groupwise protocol support.

 - - gstreamer      : Adds support for media-libs/gstreamer (Streaming media)

 + + gtk            : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 - - meanwhile      : Enable meanwhile support for Sametime protocol.

 - - ncurses        : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 - - networkmanager : Enable net-misc/networkmanager support

 + + nls            : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + perl           : Adds support/bindings for the Perl language

 - - prediction     : Enable Contact Availability Prediction plugin.

 - - qq             : Enable QQ protocol support.

 - - sasl           : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 - - silc           : Enable SILC protocol support

 + + spell          : Adds dictionary support

 - - tcl            : Adds support the Tcl language

 + + tk             : Adds support for Tk GUI toolkit

 - - zephyr         : Enable Zephyr protocol support

```

I am using this Miranda Client now in wine. its better than nothing.

 :Mad: 

----------

## bytenirvana

 *farhaven wrote:*   

> I have the following server for ICQ:
> 
> Server login.messaging.aol.com
> 
> Port 5190
> ...

 

changing the server to this helped me to reconnect to ICQ. thx =)

For AIM it is:

Server: login.oscar.aol.com

Port: 443

Everything is now working as good as before.

But why isn't this taken care of with emerging the new version?

@superbrain666:

I'm using this flags:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/pidgin-2.4.3  USE="dbus gtk ncurses nls perl -bonjour -debug -doc -eds -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -gstreamer -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -spell -tcl -tk -zephyr" 0 kB 

But I can't imagine that it has something todo with your flags.

----------

## farhaven

 *Quote:*   

> But why isn't this taken care of with emerging the new version?

 

I suppose if you were to create a new ICQ account using the updated version of Pidgin, the server settings would already be fixed.

This doesn't get changed during updates because it is part of your personal settings.

----------

